# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Spectra� Foil



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Imprintables Warehouse Offers Spectra® Foil*

Holiday designs will sparkle and shine when using the SPECTRA™ Foil line.

Imprintables Warehouse offers all the most popular colors including silver chrome, holographic chrome, opal, pink and gold. Sparkle colors include blue sparkle, light blue sparkle, green sparkle, red sparkle, pink sparkle, purple sparkle, silver sparkle, and gold sparkle.

This versatile material is cut with a vinyl cutter to create ultra-shiny shapes, letters, and numbers that can be used as accents or to create loud, flashy, fun garments. Ideal for the fashion industry, foil also is great for cheerleading, dance, theatre, costumes, music bands, and retail designs.

Spectra Foil comes in 20-inch rolls. Once weeded, it can be heat applied to cotton, polyester, or blends. The chrome has a mirror finish, and the sparkle colors have a metal-flake/holographic look.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

